# Pics of MSR 045 black 18"s on a cruze anyone?



## BDub (Dec 25, 2014)

I want to see a good pic of what these wheels look like on a cruze before I buy them. Post up please!


----------



## datman7890 (May 7, 2012)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/12-w...l-aftermarket-wheels-thread-5.html#post853386

Link will take you to a post of them.


----------



## Tavillain (Aug 19, 2014)

The second picture is after I blacked out the silver strip.


----------



## cruzito12 (Jan 14, 2021)

What the brand of the rim


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

MSR.


----------

